# April fools ride! Lucky Labrador Brewery NW Portland Oregon.



## fatbike (Mar 12, 2012)

April 1st. 1945 NW Quimby St Portland Oregon. See you there!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 28, 2012)

*Reminder Lucky Lab April fools ride this upcoming Sunday.*

Look forward to see what bicycles or upgrade accessaries you picked up at the Seattle swap last week "If of coarse it doesn't rain". We might be as fortunate as previous rides, we'll see. See you there!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 28, 2012)

Forecast calling for nasty rain, but if so, are we still meeting up??  Maybe we should have a swap ??





fatbike said:


> Look forward to see what bicycles or upgrades accessaries you picked up at the Seattle swap last week "If of coarse it doesn't rain". We might be as fortunate as previous rides, we'll see. See you there!


----------



## Uniblab (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm just south of Sheattle and might be up for a drive to Portlandia if there'll be a swap meet. Yea, I'm now an addict. Hope you bastages are happy.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 28, 2012)

Perhaps we should have an on the fly incognito Lucky Lab "trade" swap meet Aaron, would couldn't do booths. It would have to be a car trunk swap meet behind the Lab or something.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 28, 2012)

The parking lot behind the Lab would be perfect, too.  It is huge and usually pretty damn empty on a Sunday.  Might be something worth planning ???


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 31, 2012)

its wet so what is up on sunday just meet?


----------



## fatbike (Apr 1, 2012)

There will still be a meet Mark. Or bring a crusty rider equipped for the rain we can still ride if anyone dares or cares too. I'm sure I will still roll down there with something.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 1, 2012)

There wasn't much action today but there were a few of us fools on April 1st to make it and actually ride. one photo is all I have for you folks. If there was a day to bring out you're 50s Monark well today seemed to be it.


----------

